
SwarmKit by Docker: a toolkit to orchestrate distributed systems at any scale - shykes
https://github.com/docker/swarmkit
======
marcc
Obviously it is very early in the data center orchestration and scheduling
world, but it looks like this is filling in many of the gaps that exist today.
Excited to dig into a bit more. I'm setting up a test cluster right now to
give it a spin. I spent all day today working with Docker for OSX and an super
impressed with some of the new docker-compose functionality.

I like how easy service-defined networking is getting. (Side note: I'm still
working through an issue where Docker on OSX won't bind to a gateway address
of a bridge network. My YAML works on Ubuntu, but not on OSX. I'm starting to
think it's a beta bug, but I haven't given up yet.)

If SwarmKit can make progress in delivering an easy to run, but still very
powerful scheduler and orchestration platform, I think it might be a big
platform.

~~~
justincormack
Hi if you have issues with the beta try posting on the forum or the bugs email
link. There may be bugs, but the network environment is different and some
things there is rather different routing.

------
dantiberian
It's not clear from the README how this fits in with the rest of the Docker
ecosystem. How does this relate to Docker Swarm? Would I use this to create
apps that are directly manipulated by Docker Swarm, or does it just provide
primitives that Docker Swarm uses that other apps may find useful, but that
don't depend on Docker at all?

~~~
shykes
It's the latter. As we build up the Docker platform we're spinning out small
individual components (the "plumbing") which other products can use and
contribute back to.

Here are a few of the components we have open-sourced recently:

* [https://github.com/docker/swarmkit](https://github.com/docker/swarmkit)

* [https://github.com/docker/hyperkit](https://github.com/docker/hyperkit)

* [https://github.com/docker/vpnkit](https://github.com/docker/vpnkit)

* [https://github.com/docker/datakit](https://github.com/docker/datakit)

* [https://github.com/docker/containerd](https://github.com/docker/containerd)

* [https://github.com/docker/notary](https://github.com/docker/notary)

* [https://github.com/opencontainers/runc](https://github.com/opencontainers/runc)

* [https://github.com/docker/libnetwork](https://github.com/docker/libnetwork)

* [https://github.com/docker/libcompose](https://github.com/docker/libcompose)

